# Rec Tec RT700 question



## DoubleBull (Aug 10, 2019)

I am in the proccess of trying to decide between Rec Tec 700 and Yoder YS640 and today I run into a thread on this forum or another that indicates that the heat diffuser is prone to warping on newer models. Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 10, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I am in the proccess of trying to decide between Rec Tec 700 and Yoder YS640 and today I run into a thread on this forum or another that indicates that the heat diffuser is prone to warping on newer models. Can anyone speak to this?



Which one?  The Yoder or the Rec Tec?  A google search using the words "warped diffuser" and following or preceding that with either Yoder YS640 or Rec Tec will yield results describing instances of warped diffusers in both of them.

I even found the same thing, an instance of a warped diffuser,  using the word "MAK" in conjunction with warped diffuser during a google search.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

I was talking about Rec Tec...apoligies. I stumbled on a thread on a different site referencing this problem by more than a few. Since reading your post Slowmo I did google Yoder warped diffuser and see this is also an issue for some Yoder owners as well. I suppose that nothing is perfect but at around $2000 plus one might feel entitled to not endure much in the way of substandard material or faulty design.


----------



## sweetride95 (Aug 11, 2019)

If you're just gonna spend the money regardless, the Yoder has a extra heavy duty vibe about it. If you just wanna cook, I think the Rec Tec is way better bang for the buck in value. Both will do a great job in the right hands. It's only a few hundred bucks, if you know you're gonna use it, get the one you want. No point in having any regrets.
It's hard to ignore the Rec Tec reputation on service. Someone on here last week had an auger problem, so Rec just had a whole new grill shipped out to him. As reluctant as I am to start sippin the kool-aid, that is very impressive and clearly steers me into that direction on my next pellet grill.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> If you're just gonna spend the money regardless, the Yoder has a extra heavy duty vibe about it. If you just wanna cook, I think the Rec Tec is way better bang for the buck in value. Both will do a great job in the right hands. It's only a few hundred bucks, if you know you're gonna use it, get the one you want. No point in having any regrets.
> It's hard to ignore the Rec Tec reputation on service. Someone on here last week had an auger problem, so Rec just had a whole new grill shipped out to him. As reluctant as I am to start sippin the kool-aid, that is very impressive and clearly steers me into that direction on my next pellet grill.



I damaged the lid on my Rec Tec Stampede using a pad which was too abrasive.

You could not even see the abrasive damage unless under light which would hit it just right, but it bugged me.

Imagine a large upside down Nike swoosh across the black enameled lid,  which would appear to be dull against the background of the rest of the clear coated and enameled lid.  When the sun hit that lid  just right, it looked downright awful and was a constant reminder of my "cleaning and maintenance" screw up in a near new grill.

I had since bought a second Stampede and gifted it.   But still, the abrasions on my own lid bugged me.  Even more at that point

Finally, I had seen enough.  Even if it could only be seen in light which hit it just right, that abrasion still bugged me.  I called up Rec Tec, credit card in hand to order a new lid.

Told them who I was, gave them my account information and before I could even ask how much a new Stampede lid was going to cost me, they said; "OK a new lid is on it's way to you.  Should be there in a few days."

Now granted, I was the one at fault here.  But because I had done previous business with them, had bought not one, but  two Stampede  grills from them, had bought 3 additional shelves from them, pellets, covers, etc, they saw what I had already purchased over the last few months, and both them and  I knew that I'd be back.  They also knew that I would tell this story every chance I got.

How many others would have told me to go pound sand before asking me for my credit card numbers if I wanted a new lid?

So that new lid,  that they gave me for "free", well at the end of the day, it looks good for their company and they'll likely get reimbursed for it, if not by me, well another owner when he decides to by his next grill or grill related item.

They stand behind their products, and they treat their customers like family.

When they couldn't fix that guy's auger problem that you talked about above, and just gave him a brand new grill, it was no surprise to me at all.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

I am just worried I guess about how common a issue this is with either unit, how disappointed I might be with either unit if first rattle out of the box at smoking temps and the diffuser warps. I would expect to have to deal with this if buying the el cheapo big box store pellet smoker but not with the more expensive units. I "want" the big sexy Yoder on that comp cart for the great unwashed to drool over in my driveway (the old ego needs some strokin)  at a elevated price point to match. Vanity is expensive! My practical side says the tried and true more affordable Rec Tec will cook as well as the Yoder and leave coin in my pocket for smoke tubes and down drafts and such.

Speaking about down drafts...are they an asset or gimmick?


----------



## Little-m (Aug 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if Rec Tec builds their own products or are they made in China?  Just curious...


----------



## oonighttrain (Aug 11, 2019)

i looked at numerous pellet smokers before buying the yoder ys640s.. one reason i ruled out the rec tec is because the height inside the grill from the cooking grate to the top is only 10" tall..


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I am just worried I guess about how common a issue this is with either unit, how disappointed I might be with either unit if first rattle out of the box at smoking temps and the diffuser warps. I would expect to have to deal with this if buying the el cheapo big box store pellet smoker but not with the more expensive units. I "want" the big sexy Yoder on that comp cart for the great unwashed to drool over in my driveway (the old ego needs some strokin)  at a elevated price point to match. Vanity is expensive! My practical side says the tried and true more affordable Rec Tec will cook as well as the Yoder and leave coin in my pocket for smoke tubes and down drafts and such.
> 
> Speaking about down drafts...are they an asset or gimmick?



I don't use down drafts, so I can't speak to them.  But when you mentioned "coin in your pocket", as a result of the price difference, well, of course that extra coin will allow for the purchase of meat as well.



Little-m said:


> Does anyone know if Rec Tec builds their own products or are they made in China?  Just curious...



Rec Tec grills and several others are made in China to the company's specs.

That said, we hear a lot about "American Made" in the descriptions of some of the other products out there.

I seriously doubt that any of them is 100% "American made" down to the last circuit board or circuit board component in it's controller.  Down to the last wire, down to the last washer.

Just about any product with electronics in it that I can name, will have foreign parts in it somewhere.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey 
S
 SlowmotionQue
 maybe I should tell him about my Rec Tec experiences....He will be a believer for sure...LOL  

In short I got a grill that was crushed in the shipment....no fault to Rec Tec. They could have waited to file the claim with the shipper but they didnt....I had a party scheduled for the forth of july and ordered 3 weeks prior....the first one was delivered the friday before the forth crushed.  They managed to not only send me a new one but got it to me in 72 hours!!!  IN TIME FOR MY PARTY!! 
That is customer service.
I can assure you that out of all of the "reports"of warped diffusers....none of them is causing an issue myself included!  I would not have even known about it if somebody didnt say anything and I have seen ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE in the way the heat is dispersed or in the way the grill cooks!

Last but definitely not least...there is an entire forum with some of the greatest guys and gals on there who are all there at your beck and call to help with any issue you have.  Me included!!  

If this doesnt convince you well I hope you the very best in whatever pit you decide on...I am in love with my Rec Tec!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

oonighttrain said:


> i looked at numerous pellet smokers before buying the yoder ys640s.. one reason i ruled out the rec tec is because the height inside the grill from the cooking grate to the top is only 10" tall..



Still plenty enough to stack full packer briskets and pork butts on top of one another with the second grate.

If the original poster is interested, he can check the following links.

He can scroll down a little bit when he checks them.

He'll be looking for briskets and pork shoulders.   Whatever he decides on, Yoder or Rec Tec he can't go wrong, and I wish him the best of luck.

rec tec bull brisket second shelf

rec tec bull brisket second shelf

rec tec bull brisket second shelf


----------



## Little-m (Aug 11, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Rec Tec grills and several others are made in China to the company's specs.
> 
> That said, we hear a lot about "American Made" in the descriptions of some of the other products out there.
> 
> ...



Of course.  Pricing for replacement parts made in China would be so much cheaper, hence the immediate door replacement for a cosmetic scuff made by another poster in this thread.  Case in point, I had to get a new controller for my PB.  A new one was shipped out and they didn't want the faulty one back.  This tells me they are acquiring them for only a few bucks and it wouldn't be worth their time to repair the faulty ones.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

oonighttrain said:


> i looked at numerous pellet smokers before buying the yoder ys640s.. one reason i ruled out the rec tec is because the height inside the grill from the cooking grate to the top is only 10" tall..


Yes, I noticed that myself, but reasoned with price difference I might be able to live with it being I am keeping my large WSM for certain applications.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

Little-m said:


> Of course.  Pricing for replacement parts made in China would be so much cheaper, hence the immediate door replacement for a cosmetic scuff made by another poster in this thread.  Case in point, I had to get a new controller for my PB.  A new one was shipped out and they didn't want the faulty one back.  This tells me they are acquiring them for only a few bucks and it wouldn't be worth their time to repair the faulty ones.



I'm actually the poster whose door was replaced

Yes, I agree with you.

Perhaps it's also why Grilla grills switched their manufacturing to China.

https://www.cpcstrategy.com/blog/2017/10/grilla-grills-shifts-direct-to-consumer/

Apparently, Memphis grills is  also headed to China too for production.  You can do a google search using those words, Memphis Grills headed to china,  for more information on that subject.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> Yes, I noticed that myself, but reasoned with price difference I might be able to live with it being I am keeping my large WSM for certain applications.



Funny you mention the 22.5in WSM, as I own one of those too and for just the reason you allude to.  If I should get in a situation where I should need extra grilling or smoking space.


----------



## Little-m (Aug 11, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I'm actually the poster whose door was replaced
> 
> Yes, I agree with you.
> 
> ...



Yeah, kind of unfortunate.  I've dealt with numerous Chinese firms, purchasing product for my business and it is always the same:  First shipment is great, then it goes downhill from there.  It is clear these firm's margins are so good they can put up with the duds they receive.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Still plenty enough to stack full packer briskets and pork butts on top of one another with the second grate.
> 
> If the original poster is interested, he can check the following links.
> 
> ...


I think that this alleviates some of my anxiety over the rec tec. Just a matter now of being practical and saving coin on a cooker that should "I think" should perform as well as the sexier and more expensive Yoder or saying to heck with it and "ya only live once old boy" and buy the Yoder eye candy (and it does occur to me that after I do a few cooks it ain't going to be that pretty anymore) that is built in my old home state. Since money does not grow on trees in my yard I believe common sense will overrule vanity. Maybe. lol


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I think that this alleviates some of my anxiety over the rec tec. Just a matter now of being practical and saving coin on a cooker that should "I think" should perform as well as the sexier and more expensive Yoder or saying to heck with it and "ya only live once old boy" and buy the Yoder eye candy (and it does occur to me that after I do a few cooks it ain't going to be that pretty anymore) that is built in my old home state. Since money does not grow on trees in my yard I believe common sense will overrule vanity. Maybe. lol



Well Doublebull, you're in the catbird's seat.

You simply cannot go wrong with either choice.

You've already done two things right.

1. You've eliminated the big box store and chain hardware store offerings.  Manufacturers which will screw you first chance they get, first problem you have.

That's if you can get through to them when you attempt to contact them.

2. You've recognized that your WSM is a very valuable cooker in it's own right and there is no reason why it should not be in your plans, and a part of your armamentarium for your backyard cooking needs.

It has no doubt, earned it's spot on your patio.  I own 2 WSMs, an 18in and a 22in and I know their value and versatility.

Now it's time for the third move.  Your choice as to which of the two pellet grills to purchase.

I mentioned this before, you can't go wrong between the two that you have narrowed your options down to.  But price for what you get, warranty, customer support are going to be difficult to beat if you're looking at the Rec Tec.  There aren't very many owners of pellet grill companies who are going to give you their personal cell phone numbers.

To top it off, Rec Tec has a 30 day return policy.

This appears on their site:  "If you are not fully satisfied with your REC TEC, just return the grill within 30 days and we will refund your purchase price."

And they have a 6 year warranty on that Rec Tec Bull that you are considering.  Shipping is included in the price and you can buy direct from them.

Bear in mind that any other recommendations that you get, first thing I'd recommend you do, is look at those two things.  The warranty period, is it 6 yrs? And the return policy.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 11, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> To top it off, Rec Tec has a 30 day return policy.



They do... although I dont think there has been anybody who has used it!! Thats what I was told when I spoke to Rec Tec before I purchased mine!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I think all the reputable makes offer a money back satisfaction guarantee. At least all the makes I looked at did.



30 days, no questions asked?

Here's what it says on the Grilla site:

"....We accept the return of products that are *defective due to defects in manufacturing and/or workmanship* for 30 days from the date of purchase..."

I don't have time, nor desire to get into a discussion or a potential argument  with someone who sold me something as to whether  that something is "defective due to defects in manufacturing and/or workmanship"

If I'm dissatisfied, I simply want my money back.  I don't need any "discussions" and "back and forth".    I'll send them their merchandise back and I expect to get my money back in 30 days if that is the stipulated time frame for me to indicate my dissatisfaction.

That is all.

How about a 6 year warranty?   How many of the others makes that you looked at had that?


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

Is it not funny how life works? The wife knows I am about to pull the trigger on a cooker purchase and just a few minutes ago reminds me that the new flooring she has wanted for awhile needs to be a reality.  She knows I cant in good conscience stonewall on this issue any longer now that I want to drop some green on a nonessential. $2800 plus for the Yoder or $1800-$2000 plus for Rec Tec depending on which bundle I choose. She knows my frugal nature so I think the decision is made. Well played wife...well played.

And by the way I want the bundle that nets me the comp cart but both include that smoke box that I dont give a rat's a$$ about. Rec Tec states no substitution on bundles so I hope I find a use for that white elephant.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> Is it not funny how life works? The wife knows I am about to pull the trigger on a cooker purchase and just a few minutes ago reminds me that the new flooring she has wanted for awhile needs to be a reality.  She knows I cant in good conscience stonewall on this issue any longer now that I want to drop some green on a nonessential. $2800 plus for the Yoder or $1800-$2000 plus for Rec Tec depending on which bundle I choose. She knows my frugal nature so I think the decision is made. Well played wife...well played.



Wives have a special talent for doing just as you describe above.

As an aside, the gentleman above made a comment about "return policies"

Some valuable information regarding the grill that he suggested from that company's website:

"We accept the return of products that are *defective due to defects in manufacturing and/or workmanship for 30 days from the date of purchase....
*
You can return a Rec Tec for any reason within 30 days.

Here's what they say on their site: This appears on their site: "If you are not fully satisfied with your REC TEC, just return the grill within 30 days and we will refund your purchase price."

You're not getting a bunch of rigmaroll, crap  and "qualifications", if you're not satisfied. Just return it within 30 days, and they'll give you your money back.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

Is the smokebox on Rec Tec worth having?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Actually alot.



OK.  Then you ought not have any trouble naming one.

Go ahead.  I'm here to learn as well.  Show me where any Grilla pellet grill has a 6 year warranty.



Richard Foster said:


> They all follow each other ya know including Grilla. One offers an extra year warranty then before you know it they all do.



Here's what I'm seeing on their site:

_"For example, Camp Chef has a 3 year warranty from purchase date while Grilla Grills has a 4 year limited warranty from purchase date. Cleary, it’s better to buy a pellet grill that has a longer warranty just in case something goes wrong."_

Now no offense, but I'm going to have to favor what they say on their site, vs your comments.

You mention "an extra year of warranty"?

Grilla offers a 4yr warranty on the Grilla, and a 4 year warranty on the Silverback.

They'd have to offer "two extra years" of warranty, to match the length of warranty that the Rec Tec Bull has.



Richard Foster said:


> Here's the deal, for all of these things what's most likely to fail are the electonics. In the electronics industry you have what is known as infant mortality syndrome which says if it doesnt fail right off the bat it's most likely to last for years and years.



And if my product happens to deviate from this "syndrome", well then I want  a longer warranty.

Grilla appears to even agree with this way of thinking, however they do not offer a 6 yr warranty such as on the Rec Tec Bull.

Again, here is what they say on their site  regarding warranty, and what I am compelled to take them at their word on:

"For example, Camp Chef has a 3 year warranty from purchase date while Grilla Grills has a *4 year limited warranty from purchase date*. *Cleary, it’s better to buy a pellet grill that has a longer warranty just in case something goes wrong*."

"Just in case something goes wrong".  OK.  I'll take them at their word.  I happen to agree with that position.



Richard Foster said:


> As far as the satisfaction guarentee goes, they'd all rather take a unit back than have some malcontent out there pissing on the fairly limited market place. That is unless it's an internet ripoff operation.



OK, well then why not spell it out;  if you are dissatisfied with the product for any reason, you can return it in 30 days, instead of a bunch of stipulations on returns regarding "*defective due to defects in manufacturing and/or workmanship for 30 days from the date of purchase...."?
*
Here is what Rec Tec states on their site*:

"If you are not fully satisfied with your REC TEC grill, just return it within 30 days and we will refund your purchase price.
*
No double talk about "defects in manufacturing and/or workmanship.  *If you are not* *"fully satisfied", just return it.
*
If Grilla has a similar policy, well then point to it.

The bottom line here, is that Grilla does not offer as long of a warranty, 6years,  as  Rec Tec does on their Bull.   No two ways about that.

Nor do they provide a written mechanism for returning your grill in 30 days "unless"  the following stipulation is met:   "*defective due to defects in manufacturing and/or workmanship for 30 days from the date of purchase.*

But don't take my word for it.  Visit their site.

Rec Tec simply offers a longer warranty and a better return policy on their Bull than the product that  you have recommended.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Hey
> S
> SlowmotionQue
> maybe I should tell him about my Rec Tec experiences....He will be a believer for sure...LOL
> ...



Great story.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> Is the smokebox on Rec Tec worth having?



Unless you're smoking cheese, nuts, and doing a lot of cold smoking, then probably not.  Only you can answer that though.

Were it me, I probably would not buy it right off the bat, but if I discovered that I wanted or needed it, then I might spring for it later.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 11, 2019)

I bought the package that came with it and it works great to also keep your food warm....I use it as a warming box and a cold smoker.  When I bought mine it was called the ultimate pit master package and it came with every option and accessory rec tec offered and I have been super happy with every item thus far.  Not a single issue with it.  
I just did my first overnight cook and it was a dream ....no pun intended to be able to put the meat on the pit and goto bed and not worry about it holding temps or feeding the wood to the fire.  I woke up the next morning and she was humming away making some great eats and I wasnt exhausted tired from sitting up all night.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Unless you're smoking cheese, nuts, and doing a lot of cold smoking, then probably not.  Only you can answer that though.
> 
> Were it me, I probably would not buy it right off the bat, but if I discovered that I wanted or needed it, then I might spring for it later.



I don't know what the temperature might be in the box if you were running the pit at 225-250, but cheese,nuts and fish...prolly not. Sliced beef bologna and brats or what not then yes or as a warmer maybe.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 11, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> I bought the package that came with it and it works great to also keep your food warm....I use it as a warming box and a cold smoker.  When I bought mine it was called the ultimate pit master package and it came with every option and accessory rec tec offered and I have been super happy with every item thus far.  Not a single issue with it.
> I just did my first overnight cook and it was a dream ....no pun intended to be able to put the meat on the pit and goto bed and not worry about it holding temps or feeding the wood to the fire.  I woke up the next morning and she was humming away making some great eats and I wasnt exhausted tired from sitting up all night.



I am guessing you have the comp cart then? Like it better than the standard cart with a wheel mod where you might retain the storage space underneath? I think the Yoder comp cart sets the Yoder off as looks go....not sure about the RT though. Will have to see some images, but $400 for some casters and lose bottom shelf...I dunno.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 11, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I am guessing you have the comp cart then? Like it better than the standard cart with a wheel mod where you might retain the storage space underneath? I think the Yoder comp cart sets the Yoder off as looks go....not sure about the RT though. Will have to see some images, but $400 for some casters and lose bottom shelf...I dunno.


Yes I got the comp cart and love it.  I dont store anything under my grill because quite frankly what is there to store.  I live in Ft lauderdale and We have more rain than I care to talk about right now so I dont leave anything outside unless its waterproof...LOL  The cart makes rolling this thing a breeze anywhere I want to.  The way it is built ...its like a tank I wanted it just because I knew I was adding the smoker box and wanted every bit of stability I could get and I am super happy with it all.  
Again I have every accessory for this pit and have used everything .  If you were local to me I would invite you over for a test drive, thats how much I believe in this product!  NO I DONT WORK FOR THEM NOR AM I PAID...God I wish!!  
I can tell you that this pit has severely elevated my smoking to an entirely new level to where I will be taking it with me to a smoker get together in sebring Florida and I just might enter the Rib comp.   Maybe...possibly...lol


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> You seem intent on selling me a grill when I allready have the one I wanted. Why?



It's looking like you can't show that Grilla offers a 6 year warranty on their pellet grills.  Nor  does it appear that you were you able to find where they offer a no questions asked 30 day return policy.

I had a good idea that you would not be able to.

And actually no.  I'm not trying to sell you anything.  I'm just glad that your grill is yours, and my grill is mine.

The gentleman who started the thread was inquiring.  Myself and a few others were giving him our observations regarding one of the product manufacturer's whose products he was interested in.

You attempted to compare Grilla against Rec Tec.   And, well,  when the differences were pointed out, well......



Richard Foster said:


> When I was looking I looked at rectal tec err ah Rectec along with all Pit Boss, Green Montain and all the others and after considering everything I choose the Grilla based on build quality, common sense features like double wall for thermal efficency along with cold weather performane and overall value.



You don't need to try and sell me a pellet grill.  I already have the one I wanted.

Listen, I'm glad that your grill is yours, and that my grill is mine.



Richard Foster said:


> Look I checked out rectal tec when I was comparing prior to buying and eliminated them for something but don't know what now. Do they have double wall construction or do you need a blanket in cold weather?



Yeah, "double wall construction."

If I need it, then I'll invest in a covering blanket for my smoker for use in cold weather.

We all know that heat rises.

If "double thickness" steel is needed and is such a great idea, well then why isn't it on the lid too,  as opposed to just the bottom of the grill, since heat rises?

Better yet, why isn't the entire grill double shielded if double shielding for cold weather performance is such a great idea and a necessity?

Why isn't the lid sealed tighter or a gasket placed around it to prevent heat from escaping in addition to and instead of double shielding on just the bottom of the grill?

In my mind, this nothing more than a gimmick.  Intended to be marketed as an "advantage" to gullible consumers.

Look at any of the grill covers for sale, and they all cover the lid as well as the barrel or parts of it.  Because heat rises.

I live in the northeast.  You indicate that you are in California?  Is that a correct assessment?

Because if it is, I'm betting that it gets colder here in Steeler country than it does in Rams country.

I've not needed "double wall construction" for smoking in sub zero wind chills during football season.

And don't feel that I will need it.  Nor do I want to use fuel to heat up that additional wall of metal when it's not cold outside.

Do people in Florida also need  this "double skinned" smoker?

Or do they sell a different model if you live in Florida or Texas, or Phoenix without the double skin?

It's "features" like "double skin construction for insulation", which at least to me, seem more like gimmicks as opposed to something which has actual utility, but that's just how I see it.  Others may see it differently.

Which is again why, I'm glad that your grill is yours, and my grill is mine.

But on a side note, I wonder why Weber has never put "double wall construction" in their Smokey Mountains or any of their Kettles if it's such a good idea for "cold weather".  They sell more grills and smokers than anybody.

I've tailgated in subzero weather with people using UDS type smokers.

I wonder why they don't use two drums, two UDS smokers, one inside of the other, for "insulation" when we're tailgating.




Richard Foster said:


> Maybe it was just overall value compared to Grilla. It was not for nothing I know that much. I looked at pretty much everything out there a year or so ago and settled on Grilla for the number of boxes that were checked off. I do remember that stainless steel in the right places, double wall construction and good aftersales support emerged as leading factors as price wasn't of too much importance to me. Some but not that high.



Again, and I cannot overemphasize this or say it enough.  I'm glad that you are happy with your purchase, because I am surely happy with mine.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> As I said it doesn't really matter because if you don't have a problem in the first thirty days you're likely not going to have any at all.



I see.  So tell me something....

Since you seem to believe that one really only needs to worry about the first 30 days, would you have bought your grill for the same money if it had a 30 day warranty on it  instead of it's 4 year warranty?



Richard Foster said:


> Besides I know they'll take a grill back if you're not happy because I know a guy that returned his for a full refund and there was nothing wrong with it.



Not doubting you.  But I wonder why they won't put this policy in print.



Richard Foster said:


> The guy decided to spend a ton of money on an all stainless Memphis Elite rig convined he needed PID for about five grand.
> 
> What I think sold me on the Grilla over your Rectec was the *double wall construction.* Grilla don't need no stinkin blankets and gets about a third better fuel efficiency into the bargain.
> I forgot who else has double wall other than Grilla and Memphis but as I said you're lookin at a 5 grand price tag for a Memphis. I got my Silverbac back with options, do dads and pellets for 1 grand.



I'm glad that your grill is yours and that my grill is mine.

If I need a coat, well then I'll put one on.  If I don't, well then I won't.

I use my cookers year round.  I have two WSMs, an 18in and a 22in,  a 22in Weber Kettle, a Kamado Joe, my Rec Tec Stampede, a Weber Genesis gasser, and a 26in Weber Kettle.

I have never needed a blanket nor "double metal shielding” for any of them and I live in an area of the country where it can get very cold outside.


----------



## Little-m (Aug 11, 2019)

Gentlemen.... cool those coals of yours.


----------



## mooncusser (Aug 11, 2019)

Seriously guys. You aren't helping the OP with this squabbling.  You both like your brand. Agree to disagree and move along.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 11, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Seriously guys. You aren't helping the OP with this squabbling.  You both like your brand. Agree to disagree and move along.



I've done that already.  Which was why I told him that I'm glad  that his is his and mine is mine.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 12, 2019)

All of you have been very helpful and I have enjoyed the lively discourse. I want to ask again if new eyes come across this thread about downdrafts if anyone has used them and the positives or negatives associated with its use?


----------



## Mtorell (Aug 12, 2019)

I am the person that got a whole new grill shipped to them. I echo everyone's comments here. Amazing team over there that really care about the consumer. In regards to Rec Tec or Yoder, that was my original conundrum as well and honestly choose Rec Tec because i couldn't see the added benefit of spending more when im going to be mostly just cooking on the weekends and holidays since i have a desk job.


----------



## Pelletpro16 (Aug 15, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I don't use down drafts, so I can't speak to them.  But when you mentioned "coin in your pocket", as a result of the price difference, well, of course that extra coin will allow for the purchase of meat as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct in the electronics part of your statement but to lump the mass production Chinese grills in with the few that are made here in America isn't very fair.  There is a LARGE difference in quality when comparing some of the grills made here in the States vs. Overseas.  One that just launched a couple of weeks ago I got my hands on and its night and day difference.  Every inch of the grill, down to the nuts and bolts are American made 304 Stainless steel.  You wont find that quality anywhere on the Chinese Market.  You may pay for it here, but to some people like myself, it's worth buying 1 grill that last as long as I do than buying 3-4 over that same time span.


----------



## Little-m (Aug 15, 2019)

Funny, I used to purchase a lot of steel parts from China.  That is until I realized what their steel was really composed of - anything and everything including your car door.  They don't care about quality when it comes to metal parts.  Nowadays, when I order steel, I receive a printout of what it is made of based on that specific run.

Yes I bought a Pit Boss, and yes I know it is made in China.  But I do know enough not to be alarmed if and when I see premature rusting of the metal parts.  Its the price I pay and the gamble I took.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

Pelletpro16 said:


> You are correct in the electronics part of your statement but to lump the mass production Chinese grills in with the few that are made here in America isn't very fair.  There is a LARGE difference in quality when comparing some of the grills made here in the States vs. Overseas.  One that just launched a couple of weeks ago I got my hands on and its night and day difference.  Every inch of the grill, down to the nuts and bolts are American made 304 Stainless steel.  You wont find that quality anywhere on the Chinese Market.  You may pay for it here, but to some people like myself, it's worth buying 1 grill that last as long as I do than buying 3-4 over that same time span.



I hear you Pelletpro16.

But I’m the type who’ll want the next latest and greatest.

The technology intrigues me. I see how backyard BBQ has evolved over the last several years.  We’re at the PID and WiFi stage now in terms of most advanced tech today

Grills that can be turned on or off,  and/or monitored from virtually anywhere. Grills which will hold temperature to within plus or minus 5°F. 

Who would have expected that 10-12 years ago?  But that is what excites me about what is next on the horizon from a tech standpoint when it comes to backyard BBQ.

Who knows what’s on the horizon in terms of the next advancement  in backyard BBQ.

I remember when the BBQ Gurus came out.  Remember when the pushbutton start gas grills with 3 heating elements came out, I have a Weber Genesis.  Remember when the Weber Summit Charcoal series came out. Recall the improvements over the last few years made to the Big Green Egg and Kamado Joe kamado style cookers.  Remember the newest Twin Eagles coming out.

Companies in this game, and looking to get into it, well, they're always coming out with something new and improved.  Intended to take the backyard BBQ experience  and family holiday gatherings to that next level in terms of convenience, predictability and repeatability.  Intended to allow a novice to look better than he is.

I can't wait to see what's next.

https://www.wired.com/2015/07/high-tech-bbq/

I didn’t buy my pellet grill intending for it to outlive me.

Don’t get me wrong, I expect durability.  But it is a safe bet that every pellet grill out there right now and on the top of the rung as pellet grills go,  will at some point, become obsolete.  Happens with a lot of products.  I don't expect pellet grills to be any different.

If I had a 25 year old Weber gasser right now, really what would I have compared to the improved models of today?

Also, like some products, I’m thinking some Apple products here in posting this, iPads, computers, as they come to mind,  how long before the company stops supporting the older products?

On another note, as I get nostalgic as seen above,  I have a buddy who has a 1976 Cadillac Deville.  In it's day, it was a top of the line luxury vehicle.  It's built like a tank.   But it's a technological relic.  A dinosaur.   Way behind from a tech standpoint. Still built like a tank though.

However as well built as it is, I certainly would not want to take a road trip in it or spend a long time behind the wheel of it vs say  even a brand new Ford F150 Platinum pickup truck, which is an example of today's luxury pickup trucks. My point is, today's pickup trucks are more technologically advanced, luxurious  and in all ways better than yesterday's top of the line luxury sedans.

So yeah, I want it to last during my ownership.  But it doesn't have to outlive Methuselah.


----------



## Pelletpro16 (Aug 20, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> So which one did you buy?
> I was tempted but choked on the price and perceived wrath from SWMBO. After having  just dropped 60-70 large on a new deck, I decided to be sensitive as she'd just recoverd from the new tractor. As they say, it's supposed to be give and take.



Sorry just now saw this.  I went with a grill that just hit the market, (family friend owns the business), Big Bear Grill.  I got the Kodiak. www.bigbeargrills.com is their website I believe


----------



## Pelletpro16 (Aug 20, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I hear you Pelletpro16.
> 
> But I’m the type who’ll want the next latest and greatest.
> 
> ...


----------



## coogrrr94 (Aug 20, 2019)

First time poster.  Based on this forum and this thread I pulled the trigger on a Rec Tec 700 today.  I was debating between the Silverbac and Rec Tec 700.  All of the accolades on here regarding Rec Tec as a company pushed me in that direction.  I can't wait to get my hands on it.  Thanks for everyone's input, both pro and con.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 20, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> So which one did you buy?
> .


I finally came down off the fence and ordered the Rec Tec RT700 Gold bundle last night. Thank god because this has been a brutal experience for me. LOL


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 20, 2019)

I will, Since I was the OP I thought you were asking me. OOPS!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 20, 2019)

coogrrr94 said:


> First time poster.  Based on this forum and this thread I pulled the trigger on a Rec Tec 700 today.  *I was debating between the Silverbac and Rec Tec 700.  All of the accolades on here regarding Rec Tec as a company pushed me in that direction.* I can't wait to get my hands on it.  *Thanks for everyone's input, both pro and con*.





DoubleBull said:


> I finally came down off the fence and ordered the Rec Tec RT700 Gold bundle last night. Thank god because this has been a brutal experience for me. LOL



Both of you guys made great decisions.

PID control, solid construction inside, stainless construction in the cooking chamber, fire pot, grates,  excellent value for the money, customer service and support that is legendary as already seen in this thread.  Sheesh, I don’t know what to say other than it’s great to see others do their homework and end up making an excellent purchasing decision after doing their due diligence.

Let us know when you get them and be sure to post up pics of those first cooks.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 21, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I finally came down off the fence and ordered the Rec Tec RT700 Gold bundle



CONGRATS!  Hope you love yours as much as I love mine - or at least close to that much


----------



## sandyut (Aug 21, 2019)

DoubleBull
  I tried the Rec Tec rubs too - they are pretty damn good!  Nice variety in the combo pack!  I was happily surprised with these and teh price is good.  Their sauce is a more the thinner vinegar base, which my wife loves, I tend to prefer the more ketchup base thicker sauces - but that is just a preference.

If you live anywhere HOT in the summer - you will want to read this write up about the minimum auger setting.  Rec Tec has videos on this too.  Its super easy.


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 21, 2019)

sandyut said:


> DoubleBull
> I tried the Rec Tec rubs too - they are pretty damn good!  Nice variety in the combo pack!  I was happily surprised with these and teh price is good.  Their sauce is a more the thinner vinegar base, which my wife loves, I tend to prefer the more ketchup base thicker sauces - but that is just a preference.
> 
> If you live anywhere HOT in the summer - you will want to read this write up about the minimum auger setting.  Rec Tec has videos on this too.  Its super easy.



I did not try any of the rubs, no more room in the pantry with all of the odds and ends that are in there now. lol  Never met a sauce I did not like. The company line here in Tejas is no sauce....at least Central Texas anyway. I live in East Texas though and we like a little sauce. Closer to deep south BBQ here. I have never been much on the company line as such, I eat what I like.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 22, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I have never been much on the company line as such, I eat what I like.


Love it!  My son-in-law is from Dallas.  I have heard of the Texas way from him.  I have had some good Q out your way!

Enjoy you Bull - post up some cooks for us to drool over.


----------



## catavalon21 (Oct 12, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I don't know what the temperature might be in the box if you were running the pit at 225-250, but cheese,nuts and fish...prolly not. Sliced beef bologna and brats or what not then yes or as a warmer maybe.



For cheese, I think I would run temp as low as possible and put it in the coolest section of the box.  Alternatively, maybe not run the grill at all, and smoke with an AMAZEN tube in the grill at otherwise ambient temps, with the cheese in the box?  I'm interested in how that might work out


----------



## catavalon21 (Jun 14, 2020)

DoubleBull said:


> I don't know what the temperature might be in the box if you were running the pit at 225-250, but cheese,nuts and fish...prolly not. Sliced beef bologna and brats or what not then yes or as a warmer maybe.



There are 3 racks in the box, and 2 thermometers, one near the top rack and one near the bottom.  At 225 ish on the pit, I tend to see 150 or so on the top thermometer and 100 ish on the lower one. For cold smoking (if we ever have cold weather here on the Georgia coast again), I prefer to start at ambient temps (pit off) with a tube smoker on the pit grates.    It's also great as a warmer if needed, depending on the pit temp.  It can get hot in the box (I think I saw near 300 on the top rack when I was running the piton wide-open-high).


----------

